# In darkness, there is beauty



## fracturedsounds

Hi guys...

Can you please help me with a Latin translation of "In darkness, there is beauty"...

Thanks very much for your help...

Adam (aka 'fracturedsounds')


----------



## Flaminius

Hello Adam,

...and welcome to WRF!   ^0^

I'd translate "In darkness, there is beauty" as;
Tenebris est pulchritudo.


----------



## fracturedsounds

Awesome...

Thanx alot, mate...!!!

Adam


----------



## Joca

Flaminius said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> ...and welcome to WRF! ^0^
> 
> I'd translate "In darkness, there is beauty" as;
> Tenebris est pulchritudo.


 
Flaminius:

Don't you think we need a preposition here?

I'd say: Inter tenebras pulchra.


----------



## Flaminius

> Don't you think we need a preposition here?


I _think_ "tenebris" alone can mean "in darkness" but a preposition won't hurt.  In fact, it is probably more common and even natural.  I, however, wanted to make a terse phrase.
Well, I should have mentioned that in the first post.


----------



## Joca

Flaminius said:


> I _think_ "tenebris" alone can mean "in darkness" but a preposition won't hurt. In fact, it is probably more common and even natural. I, however, wanted to make a terse phrase.
> Well, I should have mentioned that in the first post.


 
Yes, of course, but when you don't use a preposition here, "tenebris" could stand for a Dative, and this would be misleading, wouldn't it?


----------



## fracturedsounds

I used an online translator (although i dont know how reliable they are) and came up with:

"Inter obscurum illic est pulchritudo"

...but that seems to be a bit different than what you guys are telling me...

Adam


----------

